# Beta- Alarm



## AntoniusPius (29. August 2008)

Nen Versuch ist es allemal Wert

http://www.lotro.com/article/582

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...ad.php?t=305636


----------



## Norei (29. August 2008)

AntoniusPius schrieb:


> Nen Versuch ist es allemal Wert
> 
> http://www.lotro.com/article/582
> 
> http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...ad.php?t=305636


Bin seit heute Nacht registriert. Ich habe sogar einen netten Code für einen Umhang bekommen. Obwohl ich NICHT alle Taten vollendet hatte. Dann viel Glück uns allen.


----------



## Gocu (29. August 2008)

ich habe mich bei der Seite zu Moria regestriert, aber da steht noch was von einer Bewerbugn auf Englisch schreiben. Wo soll man die denn hinschicken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (29. August 2008)

Du musst keine Bewerbung schreiben sondern auf Mini-Games & Beta Application gehen und da auf den Stern Beta Application gehen und das da ausfüllen.


----------



## Gocu (29. August 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Du musst keine Bewerbung schreiben sondern auf Mini-Games & Beta Application gehen und da auf den Stern Beta Application gehen und das da ausfüllen.



ok danke^^

was für Taten gibt es da denn so? muss man die Spiele alle gewinnen oder was? Ich warte nämlich schon die ganze Zeit auf eine Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (30. August 2008)

Ja, spiel einfach mal diese Minispiele dann kann man Taten frei spielen, Wallpaper und son Zeugs (glaub ich) aber finds nicht so sinnvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. August 2008)

Den Stern gibts bei mir nicht... bei Minispiele sind nur diese langweiligen Gümmelgames.

Hat sich erledigt^^


----------



## Moormann (31. August 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Den Stern gibts bei mir nicht... bei Minispiele sind nur diese langweiligen Gümmelgames.
> 
> Hat sich erledigt^^



"Hat sich erledigt" Hast du es geschafft?

Sonst musst du dich vorher einloggen hatte auch das Problem einfach die Linke Spalte ausfahren und dich dann einloggen dann auf Minispiele und Beta, dann solltest du über die sterne fahren können mit der maus und auf der rechten Seite sollte Beta Registrierung aufleuchten.


----------



## AntoniusPius (31. August 2008)

Bester Screenie ever:

http://booknookie.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/moria-map.jpg


----------



## Vetaro (31. August 2008)

w00t w00t. Woher, was, wieso. Warum sieht das aus wie ein foto von nem Bildschirm? Fake? lolnub.

(das waren alle reaktionen die mir einfielen auf einmal. Bitte dennoch Quelle und Erklärung.)


----------



## AntoniusPius (31. August 2008)

Ist ein Bild von der Penny Arcade Expo. Mehr weiß ich nicht.

Quelle: http://booknookie.wordpress.com/2008/08/31/way-off-topic/


----------



## Mordag (31. August 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> w00t w00t. Woher, was, wieso. Warum sieht das aus wie ein foto von nem Bildschirm? Fake? lolnub.
> 
> (das waren alle reaktionen die mir einfielen auf einmal. Bitte dennoch Quelle und Erklärung.)



Das Bild ist kein fack. Ich hab das auf der GC auf dem Codemaster Stand gesehen, als die eine Presentation gemacht haben. Man konnte dort auch die ersten ingame Szenen sehen. Waren ganz nice. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal schaun wie die Beta so ist.


----------



## Cordesh (31. August 2008)

mehr davon: http://www.morthond.de/viewtopic.php?t=1493


----------



## Vetaro (31. August 2008)

Ach, und sowas dürfen wir in einem underground-topic erfahren? Hallo, Buffies, hättet ihr da nicht wenigstens auf  die Berichterstattung anderswo verweisen können, wenn ihr schon alle so busy wart, an eurem eigenen Stand zu stehen?!

Gerade das allerletzte Bild (Waffen-advancement) fand ich super, und die Information, dass Hüter ("hüter", hell yeah motherfucker) für Hobbits verfügbar sein werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (31. August 2008)

Naja, als ob buffed.de viel über DHdRO berichtet. Ich fand dieses Interview schon etwas mager wenn es schon so viele Details gibt...


----------



## Leigh (31. August 2008)

Diese Fotos wurden ja alle heimlich gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraton01 (31. August 2008)

das interview war echt sehr kurz aber was man auf den fotos sieht is einfach geil^^


----------



## Tabuno (31. August 2008)

Leigh schrieb:


> Diese Fotos wurden ja alle heimlich gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achso, naja sieht doch schon mal schick aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Bartholom (31. August 2008)

Leigh schrieb:


> Diese Fotos wurden ja alle heimlich gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wobei mir völlig unklar ist wie man das in diesem offenen vorführraum auf den hohen sitzpodesten heimlich machen konnte, vorn der präsentator und gehilfen, hinten der techniker - die müssen doch alle augen zugedrückt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber die präsentation sah wirklich gut aus, danach hat keiner im freundeskreis mehr gefragt ob man MoM wirklich vorbestellen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (1. September 2008)

Danke vielmals für den Link, gerade vom überarbeiteten Tugendsystem sieht man doch einiges, und ich finde es sieht wirklich gut aus.

ICh finde es auch extrem enttäuschend, dass auf buffed so wenig Infos kommen, logischerweise können sie dort keine Bilder machen, aber wenigstens die Infos von der PRäsentation sollten doch mal online kommen. Wenn ich mir überleg wieviel Theater um WAR gemacht wird und das ist noch nichtmal raus... da könnte man doch wenigstens über Moria, die Erweiterung zu einem gut laufenden und erfolgreichen Spiel, ein paar mehr Worte verlieren als das relativ uninformative Interview.


----------



## Gocu (1. September 2008)

Bartholom schrieb:


> wobei mir völlig unklar ist wie man das in diesem offenen vorführraum auf den hohen sitzpodesten heimlich machen konnte, vorn der präsentator und gehilfen, hinten der techniker - die müssen doch alle augen zugedrückt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



frag ich mich auch, denn wie es aussieht wurden die Bilder auch mit Blitzlicht gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraton01 (1. September 2008)

seht mal das neue reittier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. September 2008)

Pferde trauen sich schließlich nicht in die Minen, da musste was neues her. :]


----------



## Knurrbauch (1. September 2008)

Super Infos, muchas gracias!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (1. September 2008)

Eraton01 schrieb:


> seht mal das neue reittier
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yay for braufestwidder. ;-)

War es bei Tolkien nicht so das die Zwerge auf Eseln oder kleinen Pferden geritten sind(wenn überhaupt...den reiten mochten die ja garnicht)? Widder sehen natürlich besser aus....


Ich denke in den Minen sollte man nicht rumreiten können. Die sollten sich ja nicht anfühlen wie "nur ein weiteres Gebiet was man abgrast". Moria ist eigentlich die heilige Kuh von Herr der Ringe....da legt glaube ich jeder Fan wert drauf das die atmosphärisch richtig gut umgesetzt sind weil wenn es die Programmierer da nicht schaffen das es einem kalt den Rücken runterläuft....wann denn bitte dann? Ähnlich emotional vorbelastet sind bestenfalls noch die Grenzen von Mordor....


----------



## Gocu (1. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> War es bei Tolkien nicht so das die Zwerge auf Eseln oder kleinen Pferden geritten sind(wenn überhaupt...den reiten mochten die ja garnicht)? Widder sehen natürlich besser aus....
> 
> 
> Ich denke in den Minen sollte man nicht rumreiten können. Die sollten sich ja nicht anfühlen wie "nur ein weiteres Gebiet was man abgrast". Moria ist eigentlich die heilige Kuh von Herr der Ringe....da legt glaube ich jeder Fan wert drauf das die atmosphärisch richtig gut umgesetzt sind weil wenn es die Programmierer da nicht schaffen das es einem kalt den Rücken runterläuft....wann denn bitte dann? Ähnlich emotional vorbelastet sind bestenfalls noch die Grenzen von Mordor....



vielleicht ist es ja wirklich so, denn das da ist ja ein Stallmeister. Allerdings gäbe es da bestimmt Probleme schneller irgendwohin zu kommen, wenn man noch nicht mit einem Stallmeister gesprochen hat. Denn die Mienen sind ja wirklich riesig

Ich würde sagen wir lassen uns da einfach überraschen^^


----------



## Vetaro (1. September 2008)

Die Behauptung, dass man durch Reitmöglichkeit in Moria das gefühl für ebenjenes zerstören könnte finde ich ebenso abwegig wie die, dass ein Pferd mit 60% Geschwindigkeitsbonus das Spiel kaputtmacht und welche mit 40% total ok sind. Haben wir wirklich vor wenigen monaten noch drüber diskutiert.


----------



## Norei (1. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Gerade das allerletzte Bild (Waffen-advancement) fand ich super, und die Information, dass Hüter ("hüter", hell yeah motherfucker) für Hobbits verfügbar sein werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hüter: Hobbits, Menschen, Elben
RK: Elben, Zwerge


----------



## Vetaro (1. September 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Hüter: Hobbits, Menschen, Elben
> RK: Elben, Zwerge



Äh, danke... war das irgendwie ein gegenargument oder so, oder ne versteckte information für mich?


----------



## Tabuno (1. September 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Hüter: Hobbits, Menschen, Elben
> RK: Elben, Zwerge


Dann ist ja RK die erste Klasse, die nicht von Menschen gespielt werden kann...


----------



## Knurrbauch (1. September 2008)

Vielleicht meinte er ja den Runenhüter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. September 2008)

Gott sei Dank mal was, was nicht von den Menschen gespielt werden kann.
Fand es schon total abwegig, dass Kundige von Menschen gespielt werden konnten.


----------



## Tabuno (1. September 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank mal was, was nicht von den Menschen gespielt werden kann.
> Fand es schon total abwegig, dass Kundige von Menschen gespielt werden konnten.


PFffff, ich habn Mensch Kundi, das war jetzt nicht so nett^^


----------



## Norei (1. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Äh, danke... war das irgendwie ein gegenargument oder so, oder ne versteckte information für mich?


Das waren die Rassen, die die neuen Klassen spielen dürfen.


----------



## Vetaro (1. September 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Das waren die Rassen, die die neuen Klassen spielen dürfen.



Ja das ist mir aufgefallen. Du hast das aber als antwort auf meinen Beitrag geschrieben, aus welchem eindeutig ersichtlich war, dass mir diese auflistung bekannt sein müsste. Und alle anderen leute sollten das ja auch auf den Bildern gesehen haben.



@ Tabuno:  Ich find Menschen-Kundige auch blöd und meine das persönlich.


----------



## Todesschleicher (1. September 2008)

Ich find Menschen-Schurken doof. 

Schließlich steht im kleinen Hobbit, dass die Hobbits Menschen noch auf 100 Meter hören, weil sie so laut sind...während Elben noch leiser sind als sie...


----------



## Tabuno (1. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> @ Tabuno:  Ich find Menschen-Kundige auch blöd und meine das persönlich.


*hust* Gandalf *hust*
Ja und ich weiß das er kein Kundiger ist sondern mächtiger ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (1. September 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> *hust* Gandalf *hust*
> Ja und ich weiß das er kein Kundiger ist sondern mächtiger ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gandalf ist kein Mensch.


----------



## Todesschleicher (1. September 2008)

Wie wird Gandalf eigentlich definiert?
Ein Mensch ist er definitiv nicht
Ein Elb scheint er aber auch nicht zu sein.

Was ist er?^^


----------



## AntoniusPius (1. September 2008)

Ein Halbgott, kleiner Gott, niedriger Gott, Maiar, Diener der Valar


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Wie wird Gandalf eigentlich definiert?
> Ein Mensch ist er definitiv nicht
> Ein Elb scheint er aber auch nicht zu sein.
> 
> Was ist er?^^


Gandalf ist einer der fünf Istari, also ein Maia.
Wer mehr über Gandalf erfahren möchte, sollte hier mal vorbeischauen:
http://ardapedia.herr-der-ringe-film.de/index.php/Gandalf


----------



## Todesschleicher (2. September 2008)

Wunderbar...wollte immer schon mein Wissen über Mittelerde maximieren^^

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraton01 (2. September 2008)

neue bilder!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und lothlorien




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AntoniusPius (2. September 2008)

*Sabber


----------



## Gocu (2. September 2008)

Eraton01 schrieb:


> neue bilder!!!



da sieht man ja jetzt schon was wohl/hoffentlich bald kommen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (2. September 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> da sieht man ja jetzt schon was wohl/hoffentlich bald kommen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, der Herbst in dem MoM kommen soll geht ja eigentlich bis kurz vor Weihnachten, da haben CM und Turbine
Ganz schön Spielraum gelassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Sempai02 (2. September 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich schon genauere Infos zu den neuen Klassen? Persönlich fand ich die bisherigen nicht so richtig prickelnd, weshalb ich auch wieder mit dem Spiel aufhörte. Die beiden neuen klingen aber richtig nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (2. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon genauere Infos zu den neuen Klassen? Persönlich fand ich die bisherigen nicht so richtig prickelnd, weshalb ich auch wieder mit dem Spiel aufhörte. Die beiden neuen klingen aber richtig nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Buffed Magazin kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (2. September 2008)

Vanier schrieb:


> Naja, der Herbst in dem MoM kommen soll geht ja eigentlich bis kurz vor Weihnachten, da haben CM und Turbine
> Ganz schön Spielraum gelassen
> 
> 
> ...



Von cordesh:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls Informationen nur als solche zählen, wenn sie auf deutsch sind, hier die Handübersetzung...

*Hüter*
Schwierigkeit: Fortgeschritten.
Hüter bewachen die Grenzen der bewohnten Gebiete und hält gefährliche Kreeaturen vom Eindringen ab. Obwohl einige von ihnen bevorzugen, die Gegner aus der Ferne zu bearbeiten,  sind alle in der Lage, bei einer direkten konfrontation selbst stärksten Gegnern entgegenzutreten.
 Aufgabe: Tank
 Hüter beschränken ihre Ausrüstung auf mittlere Rüstung, um sich schneller bewegen zu können und leise jene zu  auszuschalten, die ihre Schützlinge bedrohen. Hüter verlassen sich mehr auf ihre Entschlossenheit als auf schwere Schilde und Rüstungen. Sie haben eine Kriegerische Ausbildung hinter sich und haben dabei eine Kampftechnik gemeistert, die kombinationen von einfachen Schlägen benutzt, um wirkungsvolle Angriffsfolgen einzusetzen.

*Runenbewahrer*
Schwierigkeit: Fortgeschritten.
Runenbewahrer sind fähige Sprachkundige und Meister der Wahren Namen. Mit diesem Wissen erschaffen sie mächtige Runenwörter, die den Freien Völkern helfen. Durch eine nicht gleichlaufende Meisterschaft über Cirth- und Tengwar-Runen können Runenbewahrer deutlich mehr Kräfte hervorrufen als ein normaler Schriftgelehrter.
 Aufgabe: Schaden / Heilung
 Runenbewahrer sind Mächtig, können aber nicht alles auf einmal tun. Auf Verteidigung bedachte Runenbewahrer konzentrieren sich auf Segen und Prophezeiungen, während jene, die sich um den Angriff kümmern, elementare Wahre Namen und Flüche benutzen. Es ist möglich, zwischen diesen Rollen zu wechseln, dies nimmt aber einige Zeit in Anspruch.


----------



## Deathwish (3. September 2008)

Habe am Wochende eine E-Mail von Amazon bekommen, in der sie schreiben, das MoM voraussichtlich schon Ende September verschickt wird.
Auf der Homepage steht noch Oktober, aber in meiner offenen Bestellung steht:

*"Noch nicht versandte Artikel:
Lieferung voraussichtlich: 27. September 2008 - 30. September 2008 1 Exemplar(e) von: Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Minen von Moria - Special Edition
Verkauft von: Amazon EU S.a.r.L." *

Das lässt doch hoffen, oder??

Grüsse Franky


----------



## Vetaro (3. September 2008)

Hast du den rest des threads gelesen? Die Antwort ist: Neien. Das lässt einzig sehen, dass Amazon keinen blassen schimmer hat und alle beteiligten verblödet sind.


----------



## Eraton01 (3. September 2008)

der eingangsbereich von moria




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier gibts auch noch bilder
http://www.massively.com/photos/pax08-mine...review/1013752/


----------



## Vetaro (3. September 2008)

Ach,  die Moria-Komplettkarte war keine Regionskarte sondern ne kontinentkarte mit unterverzeichnissen! Yay!


----------



## Knurrbauch (3. September 2008)

Auf einem anderen Screenshot zählt man bereits 12 Stallmeister innerhalb Morias... whoa, dude!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (3. September 2008)

> Bin seit heute Nacht registriert. Ich habe sogar einen netten Code für einen Umhang bekommen. Obwohl ich NICHT alle Taten vollendet hatte. Dann viel Glück uns allen.



mag auch einen umhang haaben )
was muss ich da machen? ^^


----------



## Gocu (3. September 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Auf einem anderen Screenshot zählt man bereits 12 Stallmeister innerhalb Morias... whoa, dude!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



soll ja auch so groß sein wie die Einsamen Lande und Trollhöhen zusammen und dieses gebiet dann noch auf mehreren Ebenen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (3. September 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> whoa, dude!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

Das musste jetzt sein^^

Ich freu mich immer mehr aufs Addon...und Träume wie so viele von einem Beta-Code ^^


----------



## Tabuno (3. September 2008)

marion9394 schrieb:


> mag auch einen umhang haaben )
> was muss ich da machen? ^^


Indem du dich für die Beta registrierst, wenn du das gemacht hast, bekommst du einen Code für einen Umhang mit dem du 5% schneller läufst.


----------



## Knurrbauch (3. September 2008)

Hm, den habe ich nicht bekommen, registriert bin ich aber?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (3. September 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Hm, den habe ich nicht bekommen, registriert bin ich aber?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Man bekommt eine E-Mail mit dem Code und den kann man dann auf der Codemasters Seite eingeben...


----------



## Knurrbauch (3. September 2008)

Habe ich nicht erhalten. Toll.


----------



## Todesschleicher (3. September 2008)

Ich hab nur ein Wallpaper bekommen...ist wohl Zufall


----------



## Gocu (3. September 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Man bekommt eine E-Mail mit dem Code und den kann man dann auf der Codemasters Seite eingeben...



bin aber auch regestriert und hab keinen...


----------



## Dodi666 (3. September 2008)

Menno, hab auch keinen bekommen. Nur so nen ollen Wallpaper im pdf Format...


----------



## Knurrbauch (3. September 2008)

Dito. Wunderbar.


----------



## Eraton01 (3. September 2008)

wenn ihr golodirs umhang von der buchquest glaub ich violett färbt bekommt ihr das gleiche design wie der von der beta anmeldung


----------



## Bartholom (3. September 2008)

ich habe den code für den umhang bekommen, obwohl ich nichtmal die ganzen minispielchen erfolgreich gemeistert habe. da beschwere ich mich natürlich nicht darüber, aber ein system nach dem die belohnungen ausgegeben werden erkenne ich nicht so recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (3. September 2008)

Igitt, HdR!


----------



## the Dragonfist (3. September 2008)

super beitrag david

@TE ich habe auch nix bekommen aber die welt wird schon nicht untergehen.


----------



## Vanier (3. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Igitt, HdR!



Wunderbar so eine Einstellung (/ironie aus), bleib da wo du bist und lass deine unsinnigen Posts in den Foren die dich eigentlich nicht interressieren.

@TE Hab leider auch nichts bekommen, aber hoffen kann man ja immer noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraton01 (3. September 2008)

david bist du so ein fieser fettsack oder tust du nur so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholom (3. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Igitt, HdR!



und da fragen sich die WoWler noch warum sie unter MMO-spielern so einen schlechten ruf haben ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich habe übrigens nochmal nachgeschaut, ich habe insgesamt 3 sterne (anmeldung, könig unter dem berg, beta-anmeldung), kann es sein dass man eine mindestzahl sterne braucht für den umhang?


----------



## Vetaro (3. September 2008)

Ich hab die Mail mit dem Code erst nach einigen Tagen erhalten. Übrigens wurden, als ich mich für die Beta anmeldete, alle achievements auf der Seite gelöscht, sie sind auch (bis auf die beta-tat) alle immernoch weg (und das ist ja technisch unmöglich, denn zumindest die registrierungs-tat *muss* ich als angemeldeter User ja haben). Ich denke, das system ist einfach verbuggt.


----------



## Tabuno (3. September 2008)

Bartholom schrieb:


> ich habe übrigens nochmal nachgeschaut, ich habe insgesamt 3 sterne (anmeldung, könig unter dem berg, beta-anmeldung), kann es sein dass man eine mindestzahl sterne braucht für den umhang?


Nein, habe mich nur für die Beta angemeldet und sofort kam eine E-Mail mit dem Code für den Ranger's Cloak.


----------



## David (3. September 2008)

the schrieb:


> super beitrag david


Danke.


----------



## Knurrbauch (3. September 2008)

Troll, anyone?


----------



## Olfmo (4. September 2008)

Ich hatte keine einzige Tat abgeschlossen und hab ebenfalls den Code für den Umhang bekommen. Nach Eingabe ist er auch relativ zügig auf all meinen Chars im Inventar erschienen.

Übrigens ist es zwar richtig, dass man 5% mehr Laufgeschwindigkeit hat, allerdings lässt sich das bloß alle 4 Stunden aktivieren, so dass es im Endeffekt relativ nutzlos ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sieht aber meiner Meinung nach hübsch aus.


----------



## Yiraja (4. September 2008)

ich hab nix bekommen un ich hab 2 taten abgeschlossen ~~


----------



## Rodney (4. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von Mordor hat aber keiner was gesagt...

Weil auf dem Screenshot sieht es aus als könnte man durch die Braunen Lande direkt nach Mordor reinwatscheln.

Edit: Jaaaah, okay, ich verstehe langsam...


----------



## Knurrbauch (4. September 2008)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand in Erfahrung bringen können, welches die 9 (?) Ingame-Gegenstände des Addons + Preorder sein werden? metager und google spucken nichts vernünftiges aus :down:


----------



## Rodney (4. September 2008)

Ich glaube das ist noch nicht bekannt.
Bekommt man die Gegenstände eigt. bei jeder Art von Preoder oder nur bei der Sepcial Edition - 007 bitte melden - yo.


----------



## Knurrbauch (4. September 2008)

Die Anzahl, wieviele der Gegenstände du aktivieren kannst, hängt von Preorder + jeweiligem Paket ab. Preorder sind glaube ich 2zusätzlich, Standard 1, Kompendium 2 und CE 4 - oder so. Hoffentlich wird das noch etwas aufgeschlüsselt. So oder so, die CE ist vorbestellt, daran ändern die Items nix mehr, aber ich bin einfach so neugierig.


----------



## Rodney (4. September 2008)

Ich sehe grad, dass die Special-Ultra-Imba-Mega-R0xXor-Edition drei zusätzlich enthält, sowie 60 Tage spielzeit aber auch das Grundspiel.
Die ist also dafür gedacht, wenn jemand erst mit Moria anfangen will.


----------



## Knurrbauch (4. September 2008)

3 von 8, ja, stimmt. Standard 1, Kompendium 2. 

Das Kompendium ist eigentlich für die kompletten Neueinsteiger gedacht, da in der SE zu Moria die Spielzeit auf einem seperaten Codezettel mitgeliefert wird. Ich denke die Moria CE hat einen SoA-Client mit dabei, weil die sich bei Codemasters denken, dass viele der Moria-CE-Kunden noch den alten 1.0 Client der Vol. 1-Collectors haben - der muss ja brutal lang gepatcht werden. So als kleines Entgegenkommen quasi für die, die schon lange dabei sind und nicht den Gold- oder Anniversary-Client auf DVD haben. Nur eine Vermutung meinerseits.


----------



## Eraton01 (5. September 2008)

es gibt vom anfang von moria jetz videos von dieser pax messe

http://www.viddler.com/explore/ginaingr/videos/3/
http://www.viddler.com/explore/ginaingr/videos/4/

und hier: Mines of Moria - The Flaming Deeps Fly Through 
http://community.lotro-europe.com/download...itory=EnglishUK


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2008)

Eraton01 schrieb:


> es gibt vom anfang von moria jetz videos von dieser pax messe
> 
> http://www.viddler.com/explore/ginaingr/videos/3/
> http://www.viddler.com/explore/ginaingr/videos/4/


Ich will mehr!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bengram (5. September 2008)

Es tut nichts zur Sache, aber mir ist gerade aufgefallen wie gepflegt der Umgang hier ist, zum einen unter euch, zum anderen gegenüber der Groß- und Kleinschreibung. 

Respekt.


----------



## Gromthar (6. September 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich will mehr!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (7. September 2008)

Ist es eigentlich schon bekant, ob man diese Widder auch als eigene Mounts oder nur als Reittier im Stall benutzen wird?
Weil ich als Zweg fühle mich auf dem Pferd einfach nicht wohl.
Ausserdem ist es stylischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. September 2008)

Denke schon, wer will denn in den Minen schon ohne Mount rumreiten sondern nur mit Reisemounts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (7. September 2008)

Offizielle Infos gibt es aber noch nicht, abwarten und Tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraton01 (24. September 2008)

da sich buffed anscheinend nicht mehr für hdro interessiert hier mal viele neue bilder   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.lordoftheringsonline.net/photog....php?album_id=9


----------



## DawnD (24. September 2008)

Eraton01 schrieb:


> da sich buffed anscheinend nicht mehr für hdro interessiert hier mal viele neue bilder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tolle Bilder, danke für die Infos....sieht sehr Stark nach einer Frühen Beta aus....glaube lange kann es nimmer dauern mit der Beta


BUFFED.........ich wundere mich auch die ganze zeit über so wenig News zu HDRO...........Ein Spiel lebt durch die Community und ihr gestaltet die Community mit......also rann an die News...

DawnD


----------



## Giladaniel (24. September 2008)

Buffed ist aber leider bis auf drei einsame Leute nunmal WoW und die drei verteilen sich auf Lotro, Aoc und War, da ist keine Zeit für News 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenns sich irgendwann weiter ändert (die letzten Hefte gingen langsam in die richtige Richtung) aboniere ich das Magazin vielleicht wieder.
(Hatte zu den mutigen vorab Abonementen gehört, es aber leider irgendwann bereut).


----------



## AntoniusPius (24. September 2008)

Giladaniel schrieb:


> Buffed ist aber leider bis auf drei einsame Leute nunmal WoW und die drei verteilen sich auf Lotro, Aoc und War, da ist keine Zeit für News
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Aber man könnte auch mal ein paar solcher screenies als News bringen.

Es gibt ja inzwischen Bilder von ALLEN neuen Gebieten.

Bei buffed gibts immer nur die langweiligsten offiziellen Screenshots


----------



## Knurrbauch (24. September 2008)

Weil buffed wegen der NDA nichts zeigen darf, würde ich mal so ins Blaue hinein tippen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraton01 (24. September 2008)

die bilder sind aber von ner presse konferenz und nicht von spielern


----------



## Knurrbauch (24. September 2008)

Hab sie mir nicht angeschaut, habe eh vorbestellt. Woher soll ich das also wissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraton01 (24. September 2008)

das weis ich ja nicht das du dir das entgehen lässt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (25. September 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Das Kompendium ist eigentlich für die kompletten Neueinsteiger gedacht, da in der SE zu Moria die Spielzeit auf einem seperaten Codezettel mitgeliefert wird. Ich denke die Moria CE hat einen SoA-Client mit dabei, weil die sich bei Codemasters denken, dass viele der Moria-CE-Kunden noch den alten 1.0 Client der Vol. 1-Collectors haben - der muss ja brutal lang gepatcht werden. So als kleines Entgegenkommen quasi für die, die schon lange dabei sind und nicht den Gold- oder Anniversary-Client auf DVD haben. Nur eine Vermutung meinerseits.


Jede der Boxen (auch die Standardedition) hat die selben zwei DVDs. Mit dem kompletten Client inklusive SvA. Man braucht keine anderen CDs/DVDs mehr.


----------



## Knurrbauch (25. September 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Jede der Boxen (auch die Standardedition) hat die selben zwei DVDs. Mit dem kompletten Client inklusive SvA. Man braucht keine anderen CDs/DVDs mehr.




Hm, umso besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (25. September 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Jede der Boxen (auch die Standardedition) hat die selben zwei DVDs. Mit dem kompletten Client inklusive SvA. Man braucht keine anderen CDs/DVDs mehr.



Und was ist dann der vorteil bei der Kompendium-Edition? Ist da noch der Schatten von Angmar-Aktivierungscode bei?


----------



## Knurrbauch (25. September 2008)

Richtig. Dafür fehlen die anderen IRL-Goodies der CE.


----------

